# .bin / .cue / .iso -> commandline entpacken

## stiwi

ich möchte gerne .bin und .iso files über ssh entpacken. so wie bei xbiso, finde nur kein tool. gibt es da was passendes im portage ? emerge -s iso, emerge -s image hat nix ergeben.

so währe das schön (bsp):

isoextract isofile.bin /destination/

danke

----------

## schmutzfinger

versuche es doch mal mit

```

mount /file.iso /mntpoint -o loop
```

vorher willst du vielleicht noch sowas hier machen

```

emerge app-cdr/bin2iso

bin2iso file.cue

```

oder vielleicht 

```

emerge cdemu

```

----------

## stiwi

entweder ich bin zu doof oder mein linux spinnt  :Smile: 

wenn ich eingebe:

```
mount /file.iso /mnt/temp -o loop
```

dann kommt

mount: you must specify the filesystem type

wenn ich eingebe:

```
mount /file.iso /mnt/temp -o loop -t iso9660
```

dann kommt

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop1,

       or too many mounted file systems

       (could this be the IDE device where you in fact use

       ide-scsi so that sr0 or sda or so is needed?)

und das irgendwie bei jedem isofile. also iso9660 ist im kernel und normale cd's kann ich auch mounten. liegt das daran, das es svcd's sind ? sind die vielleicht nicht iso9660 ? aber was dann ?

danke

----------

## bll0

Hast du den loopback-device-treiber im kernel aktiviert? Es reicht nicht iso9660 darin zu haben. Such mal hier im Forum nach Loopback-Device o.ä., das sollte (falls es das ist) das gewünschte Ergebnis liefern!

Gruß, A

----------

## stiwi

hmm, den hab ich drin. hab mehrere dm_crypt verschlüsselte laufwerke eingebunden, die auch funktionieren.

----------

## marc

```
# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=m

```

Ausserdem habe ich noch das hier

# emerge search iso

app-cdr/bin2iso

      Latest version available: 19b-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 9 kB

      Homepage:    http://users.andara.com/~doiron/bin2iso/

      Description: converts RAW format (.bin/.cue) files to ISO/WAV format

      License:     public-domain

*  app-cdr/ccd2iso

      Latest version available: 0.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 527 kB

      Homepage:    http://sourceforge.net/projects/ccd2iso/

      Description: Converts CloneCD images (popular under Windows) to ISOs

      License:     GPL-2

*  app-cdr/extract-xiso

      Latest version available: 2.4_beta2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 201 kB

      Homepage:    http://sourceforge.net/projects/extract-xiso

      Description: Tool for extracting and creating optimised Xbox ISO images

      License:     BSD

*  app-cdr/kiso

      Latest version available: 0.4.2

      Latest version installed: 0.4.2

      Size of downloaded files: 1,021 kB

      Homepage:    http://kiso.sourceforge.net/

      Description: KIso is a fronted for KDE to make it as easy as possible to create manipulate andextract CD Image files.

      License:     GPL-2

*  app-cdr/nrg2iso

      Latest version available: 0.4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 8 kB

      Homepage:    http://gregory.kokanosky.free.fr/v4/linux/nrg2iso.en.html

      Description: Converts Nero nrg CD-images to iso

      License:     GPL-2

*  app-cdr/xbiso

      Latest version available: 0.6.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 69 kB

      Homepage:    http://sourceforge.net/projects/xbiso/

      Description: Xbox xdvdfs ISO extraction utility

      License:     GPL-2

*  app-i18n/jless-iso254

      Latest version available: 358

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 295 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.flash.net/~marknu/less/ http://www.io.com/~kazushi/less/

      Description: Jam less is an enhancement of less which supports multibyte character

      License:     BSD

*  app-misc/zisofs-tools

      Latest version available: 1.0.4-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 39 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/fs/zisofs/

      Description: User utilities for zisofs

      License:     GPL-2

*  dev-perl/Date-ISO

      Latest version available: 1.30

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 7 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.cpan.org/modules/by-module/Date/Date-ISO-1.30.readme

      Description: Date::ICal subclass that handles ISO format dates

      License:     || ( Artistic GPL-2 )

*  games-emulation/ps2emu-cdvdiso

      Latest version available: 0.3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 210 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.pcsx2.net/

      Description: PSEmu2 CD/DVD iso plugin

      License:     freedist

*  games-emulation/psemu-cdriso

      Latest version available: 1.4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 127 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.pcsx.net/

      Description: PSEmu plugin to read CD-images

      License:     GPL-2

*  net-misc/unison

      Latest version available: 2.9.1-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 311 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/

      Description: Two-way cross-platform file synchronizer

      License:     GPL-2

*  sys-devel/bison

      Latest version available: 1.875

      Latest version installed: 1.875

      Size of downloaded files: 795 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gnu.org/software/bison/bison.html

      Description: A yacc-compatible parser generator

      License:     GPL-2

*  x11-wm/ratpoison

      Latest version available: 1.3.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 302 kB

      Homepage:    http://ratpoison.sourceforge.net/

      Description: Ratpoison is an extremely light-weight and barebones wm modelled after screen

      License:     GPL-2

Kämpf dich da mal durch.

----------

## stiwi

und mit der kernelconfig kannst du svcd-isos mounten ?

----------

## psyqil

SVCDs bestehen meines Wissens aus zwei Tracks, wie bist Du denn an ein .iso gekommen? Mplayer spielt die .bins übrigens auch direkt ab...

----------

## stiwi

na, also es ist eigentlich ein .bin das ich schon in .iso umgewandelt habe, weil man mit .bin irgendwie gar nix anfangen kann. das problem ist nur, das der rechner keine grafische oberfläche installiert hat und auch nicht haben soll. brauche was für die komandozeile.

----------

## psyqil

Ich hab' mal nachgeguckt, eine SVCD als .bin wird von bchunk in zwei .isos umgewandelt, der erste Track ist ISO9660, der zweite enthält die avseq01.dat aus dem ersten und läßt sich mit mplayer abspielen...was genau hast Du eigentlich vor damit? mplayer -vo aa mal probiert?  :Wink: 

----------

## stiwi

ich will nur die .dat oder .mpg files daraus extrahieren und den rest wegwerfen. der server der dieses macht soll die dann nur in ein verzeichnis kopieren (nicht abspielen), wo ich sie dann per smb abrufen kann.

----------

## psyqil

Super, ist doch kein Problem...  :Very Happy: 

Wie bist Du denn an ein .iso gekommen? Wie gesagt, app-cdr/bchunk macht zwei daraus, und die zweite Datei kannst Du dann in Dein Samba-Share kopieren.

----------

## stiwi

axo, das meinst du. ja 2 iso's macht er bei mir auch. aber ich will nicht das 2te iso im samba-share, sondern das .dat oder das .mpg files, was da drinnen ist  :Smile: 

----------

## psyqil

```
mv track02.iso avseq01.dat
```

Daß es kein .iso ist, hast Du ja auch schon gemerkt...  :Wink: 

----------

## stiwi

ach ne, echt ???? das werd ich doch mal testen  :Smile: 

----------

## stiwi

so, hab das gestern mal getestet. funktioniert leider nur bei einigen images. hab noch nicht raus ob da eine gemeinsamkeit ist. vielleicht geht svcd, aber vcd nicht (oder umgekehrt).

----------

## schmutzfinger

```
emerge media-video/vcdimager

vcdxrip -c file.cue

```

----------

## fehlfarbe

auch wenn es schon lange her ist:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge media-video/vcdimager
> 
> vcdxrip -c file.cue
> ...

 

vielen dank schmutzfinger, das war genau das was ich gesucht habe  :Smile: 

----------

